# Albino Black Widow



## amtzzero (Aug 26, 2011)

I just found this spider. I don't know what I am going to do with it yet. I might sell it, or I might decide to breed it.

























And here is a shot showing the back (top) of the spider:


----------



## GailC (Aug 28, 2011)

Love widows and that one is very pretty. Breed it and try to get more pretty white babies


----------



## aluras (Aug 28, 2011)

very pretty, llove the red spots on the back of the abdomen. nice find


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 29, 2011)

That's a *brown* widow, Latrodectus geometricus.


----------



## amtzzero (Aug 29, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> That's a *brown* widow, Latrodectus geometricus.


Yeah, I was informed soon after I posted this that it's NOT an albino. I've never seen one like this before though. Just shiny black ones around here with the red hourglass. How's the venom on these? Same as the black widow?


----------



## Venom (Aug 29, 2011)

L. geometricus is not as dangerous as the black/ red forms. Fatality is nearly unheard of even without treatment...but they are definitely capable of giving you a rough time. They don't inject as much venom as even an L. mactans, though rumor has it (citation anyone?) that their venom is actually more potent. In any case, the end result is they aren't all that bad.


----------



## John Apple (Aug 29, 2011)

definate geo....I have seen them almost black to very light ...well almost pallidus looking ones in Northern Florida


----------



## BigJ999 (Aug 29, 2011)

Venom said:


> L. geometricus is not as dangerous as the black/ red forms. Fatality is nearly unheard of even without treatment...but they are definitely capable of giving you a rough time. They don't inject as much venom as even an L. mactans, though rumor has it (citation anyone?) that their venom is actually more potent. In any case, the end result is they aren't all that bad.


Yeah Latrodectus mactans has more virulent venom I never hear about brown widow bites good looking spiders though  Widows come it all colors and sizes


----------



## Widowman10 (Aug 29, 2011)

Venom said:


> L. geometricus is not as dangerous as the black/ red forms. Fatality is nearly unheard of even without treatment...but they are definitely capable of giving you a rough time. They don't inject as much venom as even an L. mactans, though rumor has it (citation anyone?) that their venom is actually more potent. In any case, the end result is they aren't all that bad.


bottom of page has some numbers:

https://sites.google.com/site/widowman10/venom


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I want it!


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 30, 2011)

spydrhunter1 said:


> I want it!


Pay shipping and I'd be happy to send you one.


----------



## zorora (Aug 30, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> Pay shipping and I'd be happy to send you one.


No Kidding, I have tons of them, brown and black all over my house(outside) and yard.
Kind of a nuisance with my two young kids, anything left in the yard overnight will become a new home.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll pay shipping for you to send me some of the hesperus.


----------



## zorora (Aug 30, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> I'll pay shipping for you to send me some of the hesperus.


I'll see what I can do if your serious.


----------

